# Sandhill crane hunt



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well my sandhill crane hunt opened on Saturday.i could not make it and same with every one else that I was hunting with.Sunday was a no go as well.So we got everything set up for Monday. I meet my buddy Jeff in bountiful at 4:45 and we headed up to Layton to meet up with Adam and one of the other hunter and his dad. We had five tags and the ages ranged from 15 to 71 years old. So we all meet up and head up to meet the land owner.We meet him and head to the field we was going to hunt.As we was driving down the dirt road it was getting to shooting hours.So we get to the field and get all of the gear set out and are gear set by the fence line.They go park the trucks and the rest of us get in are spots by the fence and loaded up.Just shortly after getting loaded up we had a crane sneak in from behind us and one of the hunters missed him. Now we got every one by the fence and started to hunt. About 30 mins later we had four cranes come from behind us again.My buddy and his dad takes some shots and my buddy folds his crane right up. So we got one down and four more to go. Then about 40 mins to a hour goes by with some close calls with no shots fired.The about 830 or so we spotted a crane way south of us coming are way. So we get ready and next thing we know he picked up another crane.So now we got two coming are way. They get to us.My self and the 15 year old pull up and we fired away. We both got our crane on are last shot. So now we got three cranes down and to more to go.Then it slowed way down.Around 9:15 we get three more cranes coming to us. My buddy dad dumped his crane and the other hunter missed his again.So we have four cranes down out of the five.Then the cranes stopped flying. So we called it good at 10.So we took some pic and cleaned up and went back to the truck and finished up doing interviews with Adam for his show.It was a great day and in the field with great people. We seen a **** load of honkers and ducks as well. Now im hooked on crane hunting.

my first sandhill crane.


Adam doing a interview with the young hunter

thanks to hevi shot and carlson choke tubes.

the hero shot


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dude that is awesome!! great story and photos. Looking forward to seeing it on the ksl outdoors show!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very good story! Nice mess of birds as well! Congratulations on your first Sandhill!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Probably a stupid question, do you use a call for them or do they just see the decoys and commit?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Very good story! Nice mess of birds as well! Congratulations on your first Sandhill!


thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Probably a stupid question, do you use a call for them or do they just see the decoys and commit?


tell you the truth you can call them if you want. I have not seen a call for them. all we did was set up decoys and figured out there flight patten and then just got under it. The decoys was just to get there attendant.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Duckston, that's quite a nice ****-Erotic little fuzzy goatee beard you got going on there! I'll bet it tickles... 

Nice crane dude!


----------



## tophermckenzie (Nov 21, 2012)

Great little story! thanks for sharing! Now I hope I draw out next year!!


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

They are sure fun to hunt! My boys jaw dropped when he went to retrieve it!!!


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

dang nice kranes right there dusskhunt; look like you guy knew where to go;


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Duckston, that's quite a nice ****-Erotic little fuzzy goatee beard you got going on there! I'll bet it tickles...
> 
> Nice crane dude!


thanks Tex.


----------

